# OBSwitcher



## cvhvisuals (Jun 9, 2020)

cvhvisuals submitted a new resource:

OBSwitcher - Get control of your streams - iOS controller



> OBSwitcher is an iOS controller for OBS Studio. View attachment 57450



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Tormy (Aug 27, 2020)

This is GREAT
I bought it.
Although I don't get the audio mixer controls. I don't know why.

All the rest of functionalities are perfect


----------



## Tormy (Oct 30, 2020)

no answers about the audio mixer NOT showing up?


----------



## Tormy (Oct 30, 2020)

Ok I found the solution. I write it here to avoid other ones will not receive ANY answer (after have spent money):

The AUDIO MIXER push buttons are related the MUTING and they are NOT of all sources, as one imagine instead
They are related ONLY to the global audio devices in *Settings > Audio > Global Audio Devices*
IF the audio sources are declared up there, then they show up on the audio mixer panel of *OBSwitcher*.
Otherwise: "salutamm' a sorret' " ... which in jargon it means: absolutely nothing.

I do hope to have helped somebody else with the same issue.

*IMPORTANT: *when the tablet under iOS goes in"save screen", the connection is lost. Just restart it.


----------



## Phantomvario (Jan 14, 2021)

hi everyone, can someone tell me where to find the ip adress which i have to use for login in the app?

I’ve just no idea where to find it. The Websocket plugin is already installed. But i cant find any IP there.

thanks a lot :)


----------



## PASS Studio (Jan 25, 2021)

is there a window GUI/ Android similar to this dont have apple


----------

